# H1n1



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> I would just like to put that in perspective if you don't mind??..
> 
> The Earth's population is around 6.3 Billion people ( 6,300,000,000)
> The Republic of Ireland is approximately 878,727,164,493 sq feet in area..
> ...


 
When did you check the earth population number? I remeber learning about this number years ago. Is it really still the same? I'll do a quick browse. I think it's going to be at 6.9 billion soon if I read the Wikipedia of the Un graph table correctly. I'm surprised it isn't more than this since I remember the number 6.3 billion about 10 years ago. .6 is still a very significant increase when thinking about 500 million plus.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> When did you check the earth population number? I remeber learning about this number years ago. Is it really still the same? I'll do a quick browse. I think it's going to be at 6.9 billion soon if I read the Wikipedia of the Un graph table correctly. I'm surprised it isn't more than this since I remember the number 6.3 billion about 10 years ago. .6 is still a very significant increase when thinking about 500 million plus.


It's at 6.7 billion .. I stand corrected.. My point still stands though


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> It's at 6.7 billion .. I stand corrected.. My point still stands though


You're failing to take into account the amount of land needed for agriculture and similar to feed the ever-growing population. Many crops are picky about the soil they grow on, plus a lot of land is infertile or close. Also, consider the wild organisms on which our agricultural system relies on. It's not just simple maths!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hype or no hype, I'm still getting vaccinated. No its not a substitute for decent hygiene, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

jochris said:


> You're failing to take into account the amount of land needed for agriculture and similar to feed the ever-growing population. Many crops are picky about the soil they grow on, plus a lot of land is infertile or close. Also, consider the wild organisms on which our agricultural system relies on. It's not just simple maths!


I have considered what you are saying.. I did not say that the whole population could_* live *_ in Ireland.. I said they could all _*fit*_.. 

What you are saying is.. that a lot of the land is unlivable.. and that is also true.. 

The REAL problem is 20% of the population owns 80% of the World's wealth.. and in that 20% .. 4% own 80% of that wealth.. 

the problem is disparity in distribution.. not area..


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

can I please express my love for this thread? :blushed:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> It's at 6.7 billion .. I stand corrected.. My point still stands though


 
It definitely does. Thank you. I was wondering how much it had changed.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> I have considered what you are saying.. I did not say that the whole population could_* live *_ in Ireland.. I said they could all _*fit*_..
> 
> What you are saying is.. that a lot of the land is unlivable.. and that is also true..
> 
> ...


That's called Capitalisation and urbanisation. People complain about Capitalisation not working, but man is too selfish a species to work otherwise. Sure, it might work for a couple of years, but eventually they will start complaining about not getting what they worked for.

The main concern about population growth is not simply uneven distribution (besides, hardly anyone's going to want to live on infertile land), it's the potential lack of resources. With urbanisation, fewer and fewer people are working in the agricultural industry. This equals more mouths to feed but fewer people to feed them. Also, to return to the land issue, we are prodding our lands for much, much more than we had ever before. Natural resources take time to replenish, even soil. The Earth is somewhat managing at this moment, but it might eventually be overworked, especially considering the fact that our population is still rapidly growing.


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> I would just like to put that in perspective if you don't mind??..
> 
> The Earth's population is around 6.3 Billion people ( 6,300,000,000)
> The Republic of Ireland is approximately 878,727,164,493 sq feet in area..
> ...


I am not saying there is a population problem; the problem is that they are more condensed, that is what causes the problem; things can spread faster when there is more close contact between people in a condensed environment. I can not speak to how things are in Ireland, but in the US the population of cities and concentration of people in cities could be quite a problem. That is simply a documented fact, and something the US government is trying to take into account That is also why historically the wealthy left the cities and went to the country during times of plague and so on. Those who do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it, and the past can't be disputed, millions of people can die from a tiny little microbe. It is follish to think we have control over nature, and when people start doing that they are in for a rude awakening (not trying to be snippy there) 

That being said I really do think this one is being blown out of proportion, this is not one that will be fatal to many people, but what worries me most, is that it is kind of like the little boy who played wolf, when the one that is truley dangerous comes along people are not going to listen. Don't get a false sense of security and stop paying attention, or simply start denying the problem, becuase when a wolf really does come it will gobble up the unsuspecting sheep.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I work in a hospital so I got the vaccine for free.  Sucks for you all. haha. 

Anyways its such a coincidence that Obamas universal health plan and the swine flu pandemic began. Meh, still love ya O.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Spoiler alert: H1N1 was very real and killed/hurt a lot of people. Don't mind me though, I'm just from the future!


----------



## edten72 (Aug 8, 2019)

You look like Putin in his teens. I wouldn't trust you.


----------

